# Fresh Fruit Wine



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

Who makes Fresh Fruit Wine?
I make Strawberry, Blueberry, Peach, Cranberry, Mixed Fruit.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2009)

I do. I have finally sourced a place to get Black Currant here in Ct. so even though I have a decent supply of Black Currant from Vintners Harvest base Im going to make some from their frozen fruit. Thats all this place does as they make juice and sell it to grocery stores, wish they also sold other fruit beside just the Black Currant. Ive made Cranberry, Strawberry/Kiwi, Raspberry, Crab Apple and many others. I make some melomels with these fruits also.


----------



## Luc (Apr 5, 2009)

Elderberry, strawberry, prunes (plums), apples, blackberries.
And last year for the first time some odd named fruit called grapes....

And some canned ones like lychees and pineapple.

Luc


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2009)

Luc
When you make your PRUNE (plum) wine does it make you "RUN" to the bathroom? LOL


----------



## shoes (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom said:


> Who makes Fresh Fruit Wine?
> I make Strawberry, Blueberry, Peach, Cranberry, Mixed Fruit.




Tom, lots of us here do country(fruit) wines. i like elderberry, apple, blackberry etc. all the good stuff that grows wild in boonieville N.Y.!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 5, 2009)

Although I haven't in a while I make country wines. Fav's are blackberry and blueberry but I will steam juice about anything.


----------



## TB1 (Apr 5, 2009)

I make wine out of fresh fruit and anything I can find Blueberry. strawberry. plum, grapes. peaches, Fig, dandelion, persimmon, elderberry. work schedule has kept me out of it for a few months, but I hope to get back into it soon.I still have three Gallons of teaberries in the freezer to do something with


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds interesting, what do teaberries taste like and dont tell me tea!


----------



## TB1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Teaberrys taste like teaberry Ice creme a flavor all there own. It is the berry of the American wintergreen, Thay do not taste like wintergreen. I think we went through this a few months ago.  Anyway not finding a recipe that looked good to me I guess I will wing it and see how it turns out


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 5, 2009)

I make fruit wines, although my first lot was a kit and I plan to try more of those.

I have made a passionfruit, an apple and a peach lot is my latest.

Ive also made a potato one and and a dandelion. Only been going since early February so nothing much to show so far!

My feijoa tree is bearing fruit now so Im gathering that for my next lot and I want to make blackberry too which I can do now that I have just brought myself another car so I can go visit the orchard! YAY! Havent had a car for various reasons on and off for the past 12 months!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 6, 2009)

*fruit wines*

I enjoy making fruit wines and regular wines also but most of all i like blending both to creat my own special footprint on my hobby,done most real fruits....trying to make a coconut wine next or at least a great liquior...


----------



## pbyrd1959 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have made several fruit wines from both fresh and frozen fruits, as well as dried. My favorites are mixed berry for a quick red wine using montrchet yeast, and strawberry. I have also made blueberry (almost done fermenting), peach, and am currently making pineapple.

Fun!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 20, 2009)

*fruit wines*

I'VE MADE A FEW


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 20, 2009)

I am on my 4th must of fruit. One day I will try a Merlot but really like the fruit wines. Maybe because it is impossible to find here.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2009)

I make a lot of fruit wine as it is my favorite although not as much as Id like.


----------



## jsrhodes (May 1, 2009)

*Blackberry*

I have a new batch of Blackberry working. I'm not sure if I need to leave the fermentation bag in during fernmentation?


----------



## Madriver Wines (May 1, 2009)

Leave it in during the primary fermentation. When you rack to a carboy the first time discard the fruit and sediments. I like to squeeze it daily to wring out all the color and flavour. Keep us posted.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2009)

Remove the bag at 5-7 days and wring out all the juice you can, dunk the bag twice daily so that the fruit doesnt dry up and go bad.


----------



## jsrhodes (May 1, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. I'll leave it in.


----------

